# DIY. How to shoot the bird from the car.



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I have a great friend, The PRO, Professional Bird Photographer, Who Shoot and sell his Birds Photographs to the Magazine/ the Calander Printing Company.
He teach me that, The wild birds afraid of human, But they use to and not afraid the people in the car.
He use the bean bag to put on the car's glass window, But so many times that the bean bag slip and fall down to the ground.
Yes, I have a cheap/ better Idea to use the Water Pipe insulation to do this DIY.
Yes, It work great for me.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I have a cheap/ better Idea to use the Water Pipe insulation to do this DIY.
Yes, It work great for me.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.


----------



## rmfagan (Nov 9, 2014)

Great post Surapon! Bonus point for making me laugh. Almost spit out my lunch when I saw this title! Thought this tutorial was gonna look a bit more like...


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2014)

^^^ ;D LOL


----------



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> Great post Surapon! Bonus point for making me laugh. Almost spit out my lunch when I saw this title! Thought this tutorial was gonna look a bit more like...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend, Mr. rmfagan
Ha, Ha, Ha----You make my days.
Surapon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

Wouldn't a towel folded and drapped over the open window accomplish the same thing?


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Wouldn't a towel folded and drapped over the open window accomplish the same thing?



It would, but like the bean bag mentioned at the beginning, it will tend to fall off, and out. Getting out of the car to fetch it is going to scare the birds. 

BTW everyone, turn the car off. The vibrations of the engine transmitted through the glass are not going to help steady your shot.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2014)

hahaha nice one again mr surapon you are a legend ;D


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks to All of my dear Friends.
Glad that , you come to see this post, and see some Crazy DIY that might work for us in the cheap solution.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2014)

It also works with deer....


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Don. 
I like the artistic use of the rear view mirror, how does it go, objects in the rear view mirror are larger than they appear? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> It also works with deer....


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> It also works with deer....



But do you really need to hide in your car and brace the camera lens to shoot photos of deer? If so, you need to find a place where the deer are a little more tame.







This one was an experiment up at UC Santa Cruz to see how close I could get. I could have spit and hit the deer, give or take, and yet it didn't particularly seem to notice me or care much about my presence. That's an uncropped handheld shot with a 160mm focal length (70–300L). I'm pretty sure I could have taken a nice full-body shot with my shorty 40 without too much difficulty.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 2, 2014)

I just clamp this to my window.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 4, 2014)

I use a standard beanbag on an open window, but love this light-weight option....


----------



## Northstar (Dec 4, 2014)

Great idea Surapon!


----------



## chauncey (Jan 31, 2015)

Make sure you gun is completely out-side the car.


----------

